# Where to invest if Iran is attacked?



## uwadel (7 Nov 2011)

I do not wish to enter in a debate about if it is wrong or right to bomb Iran, this is about economy. I just believe that it will happen, my belief that this will be a quick air bombing campaign that will throw the Middle East into turmoil and will have long lasting consequences.

Which would best place to invest in an hypothetical scenario where Iran is bombed by the a Western country?

I am thinking about petrol prices going up which should benefit oil companies, any other ideas?


----------



## onq (7 Nov 2011)

The markets will become vary volatile for a while.

I'd put my money into a Swiss Bank account.

They seem the best insulated of the banks.


----------

